# Anybody feed Blue Buffalo ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You may want to read this&#8230;.

> http://dogingtonpost.com/blue-buffa...advertising-misleading-consumers/#.U2lCd1eHM9


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Scary.  I currently feed Dr. Tim's Kenesis ... been very happy with the quality thus far.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, I believe it, I only feed my babies raw, organic, home raised meat, veggies and fruit.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, can't trust anything these days! :0 our dogs get raw meat, and they're in great condition 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nope, I had been recommended that feed by someone, can't remember now who??? But after I read the label I wasn't impressed. Especially for the price tag.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I used to feed when it first came out. But after a while , i found my dogs not looking good at all , so i switched.
I want to go back to raw eventually , it is THE BEST way to go IMO.
My dogs did so well on it too. I'll have to do it sooner then later.
My husband won't switch his GSDs though , at least i don't think so.
Im hoping to find a method that works for all our dogs and isn't expensive. Around here , everything is expensive unfortunately.
Im so glad to see there are alot of people that see the benefits of feeding raw  My best friend recently switched her dog over to raw and is seeing the difference  I was preaching the raw diet to her ever since she picked up her Rylee her a couple years ago .


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to put my kitten on raw too. That will be interesting, I've never raised a raw fed cat before.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Did you have your ferrets on Raw Jill, I think the cats/ferrets are similar as true carnivores whereas the dogs are omnivores.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd prefer raw too. Right now Chase is a puppy and I'm afraid of messing his growth up. Once he's full-grown I'm buying a few books on raw feeding and hoping to switch him over, if we can afford it. Otherwise I may do a few raw "days" a week.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Actually Danielle , that is exactly what i used to do with my dogs.
I fed raw 3-4 days a week and the rest kibble. They did really good on it. And , since they were very active in agility training , it met their needs. 

Hey Jill , keep us posted on how your kitten does on the raw diet. I don't recall knowing anyone that started a kitten out on raw , only adult cats , so I'm really interested to know how your kitty does


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We feed iVet food to my cats. They do really well on that. You can only buy it at a veterinarian's. We cook food for my dog because he has to be on a low-sodium diet. We brown ground chicken, pork, or turkey for him and cook white rice with frozen peas and carrots. He gets a third of a cup of each 3x a day. He does great on that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Might want to read up about rice just for your own info. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/red-flag-ingredients/arsenic-rice-dog-food/


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed a mix of raw and grain free, fish based kibble. They do wonderfully on it. I have 10 BIG dogs, so that the raw cost me a fortune. Once my job decided not to give us raises for several years in a row, I just couldn't afford to go the raw route and have to do a combo of both.

I just saw an article about BB and their false advertising today. I guess Purina took them to court and sued them over their claims about no corn and meat by products when research showed the feeds contained both. hmmmmmm


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

We tried raw for a while with our shepards, but We eventually stopped because it was WAY too expensive and time consuming for us. So right now they're on ol Roy kibble and seem to be doing well.

I guess it'd be cheaper if you were a hunter, then you could save a whole deer or elk carcass and have enough food for months!And The one advantage I saw to going raw was that it seemed easier on their digestive system, meaning they had increased bowel movement which is healthy.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Might want to read up about rice just for your own info. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/red-flag-ingredients/arsenic-rice-dog-food/


Actually, when your dog or cat has a sick stomach mix up some minute rice and low fat cottage cheese and feed them that. That helps calm their stomach and it's easily digested. I volunteer at a vet's office and he's examined my dog and said that what we are feeding is best for him. All other dog food has too much sodium in it and it makes him retain water. He was congestive heart failure.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I give my dogs taste of the wild. Always make sure the first ingredient doesn't start with "meal." 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Taste Of The Wild is made by Blue Buffalo...


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Taste Of The Wild is made by Blue Buffalo...


Let me do some googling. I don't want my animals eating garbage.... Just checked...it's made by Ainsworth Pet Nutrition who also makes Rachel Rays dog food. Diamond Pet food manufactures Taste of the Wild.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, you're right, Blue Buffalo does Wilderness. Got them mixed up on the fly.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Goathiker you gave me a little scare lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jill's good at scaring people hehe 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> I used to feed when it first came out. But after a while , i found my dogs not looking good at all , so i switched.
> I want to go back to raw eventually , it is THE BEST way to go IMO.
> My dogs did so well on it too. I'll have to do it sooner then later.
> My husband won't switch his GSDs though , at least i don't think so.
> ...


I have a a hound dog (tipsy) she is allergic to everything so we put her on blue buffalo and to my suprise over a weeks time her eyes cleared right up, but after Taking a second mortage out on the house to by some dam dog food ((ha ha ha)) we decided to buy some brown rice, chicken liver, and green beans mixed it all up and the dogs go nuts over it, and your pockets stay happy lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Please read the link on the previous page about rice. Perhaps they would like steamed barley and oatmeal?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My vet suggested cooked carrots mixed in with the rice and meat, apparently the carotene and fiber is beneficial to their digestive system. 

He also suggested making a "salad" for your dog once a week, with lettuce, apples, carrots, bananas and other available fruits, you just set a bowl out and let them eat what they want. This is supposed to cleanse their system and supply extra nutrients.

When our dogs were going raw we bought daily vitamin supplements from Wal-Mart. Just so I knew that they were getting any vitamins lacking in their raw diet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nobodies vet warns them about the toxic amounts of Arsenic in our modern rice at all? How frustrating...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've heard about arsenic being in rice! We don't feed it to the dogs anymore, but is it bad for people to eat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Everyday, yes. A couple times a week is fine. Brown rice has much more Arsenic than white rice.


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting ill have to read up about the whole arsenic in rice thing, im not going to lie I eat the hell out of rice specifically uncle bens long grain brown rice, but ty goathiker for sharing that info this is the first time I ever heard anything about arsenic in rice.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/news/nestle-purina-response

Figure I'd post BB's side and response.
I dont feed BB but still think to be fair I'd post this.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried Blue Buffalo for a while, they looked pretty crappy on it. I also tried Taste of the Wild, Eukanuba, tons of stuff, and they didn't look as good as I wanted them to. I always go back to Diamond, they look fantastic on it, it isn't terribly expensive either. I can't afford raw these days, but I would say the condition they have on Diamond has been comparable to when I used to feed raw.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Once the companies have a good majority of the public buying their product , they change their formula to a cheaper crappier kind, all the while flying under the radar. Then , they grab what they can as in sales before their consumers realize the change. Lots of companies have done this. Then the reports start coming in on dogs/cats getting sick on the products. Once that hits the fan , then their cover is blown and they come clean about it. All the while still making a big buck , but at the risk of our animals health.
This really bites ! Just venting


----------

